# ISO Working Student/Internship...opinions?



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Holland Equestrian Farm in Weatherford TX.....a friend owns it and just upgraded to a new facility! They have a facebook page and shes just an incredible person! Best of Luck!


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

Check the job openings at Ranchworldads.com. 
Occasionally there are positions similar to what are are looking for posted there.


----------



## sheridan101 (May 13, 2021)

kkwilly said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has any advice on finding a working student/internship position? I've ridden western for over 10 years, everything from reining to western pleasure, but haven't got much experience with lesser-experienced horses. I'm in my 20s. I don't live in a place where such things as horse training internships exist, so I am searching anywhere in the continental U.S. I just want to go away for around 3 months next year to ride western and work under a trainer who could point me more in the direction of training and be a great guide, stall cleaning and barn mucking not a problem. 😄 I currently work as a veterinary assistant and want to complete an internship before going to vet tech school next fall. It sounds like a resume, but just to give you a general idea of what I'm looking for. I know there is Equistaff and Yard and Groom, but I feel like they are more English-riding based. Any suggestions or points in the right direction would be greatly appreciated. (I also have tried Google lol, but there is actually quite limited options in the results)





kkwilly said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has any advice on finding a working student/internship position? I've ridden western for over 10 years, everything from reining to western pleasure, but haven't got much experience with lesser-experienced horses. I'm in my 20s. I don't live in a place where such things as horse training internships exist, so I am searching anywhere in the continental U.S. I just want to go away for around 3 months next year to ride western and work under a trainer who could point me more in the direction of training and be a great guide, stall cleaning and barn mucking not a problem. 😄 I currently work as a veterinary assistant and want to complete an internship before going to vet tech school next fall. It sounds like a resume, but just to give you a general idea of what I'm looking for. I know there is Equistaff and Yard and Groom, but I feel like they are more English-riding based. Any suggestions or points in the right direction would be greatly appreciated. (I also have tried Google lol, but there is actually quite limited options in the results)


did you find anywhere ??


----------

